# Storm Trooper Drip Tips



## Nico_gti (13/7/16)

Hi everyone,
Just a quick question.
I'm looking for the storm trooper drip tips, does anyone know where I can find these locally?
Thanks for the assistance.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## CloudmanJHB (13/7/16)

Super cool, haven't seen these anywhere locally !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (13/7/16)

Nico_gti said:


> Hi everyone,
> Just a quick question.
> I'm looking for the storm trooper drip tips, does anyone know where I can find these locally?
> Thanks for the assistance.


Only seen them at Fasttech, but have held off for two reasons.

1. The single o-ring means it is more than likely to wobble in your tank.
2. I can almost promise the engraving will be done so that you can't tell if its a stormtrooper or a donut.

But should the engraving be decent, and the fit okay, that is an awesome tip!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Nico_gti (13/7/16)

Stosta said:


> Only seen them at Fasttech, but have held off for two reasons.
> 
> 1. The single o-ring means it is more than likely to wobble in your tank.
> 2. I can almost promise the engraving will be done so that you can't tell if its a stormtrooper or a donut.
> ...



Had a friend who got his from a store in jhb and unfortunately they out of stock.
The quality looked pretty proper from photos though.


----------



## Stosta (13/7/16)

Nico_gti said:


> Had a friend who got his from a store in jhb and unfortunately they out of stock.
> The quality looked pretty proper from photos though.


Quite possible! The ones in the pic above look decent, but I've learnt not to expect a lot from FT stuff, even if it states "authentic" it seems to be knocked-off quite often. I'm a sucker for drip tips though, so if you do ever manage to source some get a couple extra for me!


----------



## Andre (13/7/16)

You could always ask @hands to make you a custom one. And it would be better than the best out there.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## KimVapeDashian (13/7/16)

Stosta said:


> Quite possible! The ones in the pic above look decent, but I've learnt not to expect a lot from FT stuff, even if it states "authentic" it seems to be knocked-off quite often. I'm a sucker for drip tips though, so if you do ever manage to source some get a couple extra for me!



Sigh, I honestly thought if it said Authentic on FT then it was authentic


----------



## KimVapeDashian (13/7/16)

Andre said:


> You could always ask @hands to make you a custom one. And it would be better than the best out there.



Now that is a brilliant suggestion @Andre... @hands will have only you to blame when he see's all of these incoming PM's (SENT)

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (18/7/16)

@Nico_gti 
Have moved this to the "Who has stock" forum so vendors can reply directly here if they choose to


----------



## Nico_gti (18/7/16)

Silver said:


> @Nico_gti
> Have moved this to the "Who has stock" forum so vendors can reply directly here if they choose to



Thanks @Silver.


----------



## 6ghost9 (18/7/16)

I bought the whole set of 5 and too be honest its a waste. They look awesome! I specifically wanted the Darth Vader one. They have a flat base so condensation builds up at the bottom and then all of a sudden your left with a mouth full of part juice part spit. And after I left one for a few weeks without cleaning it, it started degrading. So yes they look amazing but they are absolutely useless.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## 6ghost9 (18/7/16)

Ill post a picture when I get home of one of them so you can see what I am talking about


----------

